# [TWITCH] Widget Top Combo Emote (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ/SevenTV)



## pabloalber84 (May 2, 2020)

pabloalber84 submitted a new resource:

[TWITCH] Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) - Display combo of top emote of chat.



> *Hi everyone,*
> 
> About:
> This Widget works to bring in layout of streaming one the top combo emote of the chat, only you need configure to get URL and put in Widget HTML Show at any streaming software.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jan 1, 2021)

*V2.1 ADDED!*

Added "style to display" config, you can now use 3 different styles (Default: x[Counter] [Image Emote] combo!)!
Added "font" config, you can now use 6 different font's to text (Default: Arial)!
Added visual preview in generator (only to show the font and style to display)
Added "text align" config, you can now set the text align to Top, Middle or Button (Default: Middle)!
Fixed bug that made some emotes (Like BTTV emote "OMEGALUL") was taken as LUL!
Fixed bug with default emotes with characters specials (":D" ":-D") dont take counter on started emote!


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jan 1, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V2.1 ADDED!



> Added "style to display" config, you can now use 3 different styles (Default: x[Counter] [Image Emote] combo!)!
> Added "font" config, you can now use 6 different font's to text (Default: Arial)!
> Added visual preview in generator (only to show the font and style to display)
> Added "text align" config, you can now set the text align to Top, Middle or Button (Default: Middle)!
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jan 5, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

IMPORTANT! PEOPLE USING WITH SUSCRIBERS EMOTES!



> *If you want to use combo emotes widget with your's suscribers emotes, submit your channel to TwitchEmotes, you only need to submit your CHANNEL NAME, and the api can share your suscribers emotes to the widget and can be used.
> This submit can take effect next 24 hours approx (probably less).*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jan 17, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V2.1.6 UPDATE



> Added new animation when combo enters, stay, and leaves  (In the next future update you can change animation)
> Now the fonts load's dinamic.
> Bug: Twitch Global Emotes shows wrongly emote to start (FIXED)
> Working in new widget functionality is coming (V2.2).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Mar 23, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

New WEB and Functions!



> New page, you can create 5 max. different combo widgets.
> Images: https://imgur.com/a/yjO4Xc7
> What news:
> *> Secure Login with Twitch (Check Terms and Conditions and Privacy Policy).
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Mar 27, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.1.0 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Added config "space fix".
> If you have a animation in-during-out (like "animate__bounce" in during), is possible than you see cutted image up (out of bounds), use this config to add a space fix to make the image down and be visible.
> > Fixed some loading times.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Apr 1, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.1.4 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Fixed FFZ emotes, now working fine.
> > Fixed performance loading.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Apr 12, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

SSL Temporal Issues



> The website is currently updating our SSL cert.
> We are going to have temporary accesible problems, in 24 hours it gonna be normal.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (May 6, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

Cache issues.



> If your widget combo emote seems to be unresponsive or not working, try joining them on WEB to store cache from them.
> Try in panel, click on "URL".
> View attachment 70841
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (May 10, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.2.6 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Fixed some loading times.
> > Fixed problems when new combo coming.
> > Fixed test page combo counter.
> > Now you can use "No animation" on animations configs.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (May 30, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.2.7 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Fixed problem related with animation "Anim During ", now worked properly.
> > Fixed problem related with chat commands (Widget don't detect !ce commands).
> > Added "Sync Anim During Counter - IMG"
> [ATTACH type="full"]71649[/ATTACH]
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 3, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

Webhosting Temporary Down



> Our hosting is experiencing problems, most likely it is not available today.
> Your data is still alive, tomorrow everything will be normal.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 3, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

Fixed Web Down



> We experienced website down problem, already fixed now, we apologize for this temporal problems.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 22, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.2.8 Update (NEW PAGE)



> *Provider emotes API of TwitchEmotes.com (https://twitchemotes.com/) has been temporarily outdated.
> > Added temporal fix to get global and subscription channel emotes.
> 
> *
> To take effect update's, use in chat command "!ce reload" while you are in OBS (Same for update config).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jul 2, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Combo of Top Emote for Twitch (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ) with a new update entry:

V1.3.0 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Added support for SevenTV (7TV) - Check https://7tv.app/
> > "SevenTV" is default disabled, enabled to show in your combo emotes widget.
> 
> To take effect update's, use in chat command "!ce reload" while you are in OBS (Same for update config).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Oct 3, 2021)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Top Combo Emote (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ/SevenTV) with a new update entry:

V1.3.3 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Fixed FFZ from BTTV: Emotes don't load
> 
> > Fixed bug with twitch emotes: Random combo emote appear with twitch emote without starting in correctly counter.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (May 29, 2022)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Top Combo Emote (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ/SevenTV) with a new update entry:

V1.3.7 Update (NEW PAGE)



> > Optimized widget load.
> 
> > Fixed bug that bring double combo on the window.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Send0o (Jun 3, 2022)

Any plans to add 7TV support?


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0o said:


> Any plans to add 7TV support?


Already works with 7tv (SevenTV).


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 7, 2022)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Top Combo Emote (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ/SevenTV) with a new update entry:

V1.3.7.1 Update (NEW PAGE)



> Fixed a bug that shows "Error caching your widget, try more later." when creating a new combo without streamer preset style.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## pabloalber84 (Jun 23, 2022)

pabloalber84 updated [TWITCH] Widget Top Combo Emote (Twitch/BetterTTV/FFZ/SevenTV) with a new update entry:

V1.3.8 Update (NEW PAGE)



> * Corrected the counter goes crazy when using the "!ce test" command with decrement counter animation activated.
> * Optimized code with more efficient alternatives. Widget now loads 1.5% faster.
> 
> For the update to take effect, use the "!ce reload" command in the chat while in OBS (to update the config as well).



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

